# Scrog Theory (idea)



## D34TH (Jan 15, 2016)

I am curious has anyone tried to use a pane of glass on the veg side of your scrog set up then move it to a traditional scrog? just to keep things perfectly flat and keep things possibly easier.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't understand where and how you plan on using the pane of glass?


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Hackerman (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah, I have tried that. The major problem that I has was when the plants smashed up against the glass it put the air flow down to about zero which created a whole bunch of problems.

And, in case you're thinking about this as an alternative, I also tried screen with mesh too small for the plants to get through. Different set of problems but, still not not effective.


----------



## D34TH (Jan 16, 2016)

alright well that idea went out the widows then <-haha sorry for that but just curious and thanks for the input


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2016)

No using a pane of glass instead of a screen will not work.  You can get air flow below the glass, but the leaves will transpire where they hit the glass and most likely mold or mildew.  I don't think there is any quick or easy trick when scrogging.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 18, 2016)

The best thing is to learn your plants first so that you know what their strengths and weaknesses are before attempting scrog. Then don't be afraid to bend, squish, or snip them as they will take a lot before they have issues. I have cut some plants back to just about a stump before and the few little sprigs of growth came right back out and kept right on rocking. As long as you are in veg, the "stress" will not affect them. 

Its only when you get into the flowering phase that doing stuff to cause "stress" will cause herming issues.


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 18, 2016)

what about if you use a glass cutter and cut them at 1/8 and turned them side way with barely any space between them that might work for you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 19, 2016)

I see no real advantage to even attempting this...why not just screen them in the first place?


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 22, 2016)

I agree with THG but if you want to try something like this, and I really see no point in it other then to keep things flat, why not just use some window screening like what you use to keep bugs out, just flat and tight?


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 24, 2016)

hippy59 said:


> I agree with THG but if you want to try something like this, and I really see no point in it other then to keep things flat, why not just use some window screening like what you use to keep bugs out, just flat and tight?



Window screens reduce light by something close to 50% i see no real point to this either but if its to be done I'd say that glass cutting idea would work the best so far but hey I might be a lil biased lol.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 25, 2016)

I find that this welded wire (dog fence, horse fence, pig fence, etc) works ideal for scrog in my applications. I have used this for many years now. http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-5-ft-x-50-ft-14-Gauge-Galvanized-Steel-Welded-Wire-308303HD/204331896


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 25, 2016)

that's what I use but I run some twine across to make 2x2 squares. works great.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah i see no reason to reinvent the wheel, ,so to speak. Eather do a SCROG the normal way or just bend there butts over and tie them down. I did a grow in my veggy garden outside and you couldnt see my plants because they were running bout 10" off the ground in between the rows. Lol 
I tied them down with little hooks stuck in the ground. Worked like a Scrog with no netting.  Course i trained them from the get go while they were still small.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=822481&postcount=18


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> I find that this welded wire (dog fence, horse fence, pig fence, etc) works ideal for scrog in my applications. I have used this for many years now. http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-5-ft-x-50-ft-14-Gauge-Galvanized-Steel-Welded-Wire-308303HD/204331896



how could you NOT use it for years? it comes in a 25 foot roll! LOL. works great for a lot of veggys and fruits too.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 25, 2016)

I used the wire a couple times and didn't like it. I found that it was difficult to get the plants out from the little squares without tearing them up.

I use twine (or string) now and when I am ready to harvest I just get some scissors cut it out of the way (if required). I use PVC pipe for the frame with holes to thread the string though. Pretty simple task to re-screen it if needed. My grid is about 6" squares.


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 25, 2016)

think I may borrow your idea with the PVC thing. Im about to start an aeroponics type grow and need something to help hold them up. draping the 6 inch stuff ever them doesn't work real well but better then nothing. how high above the pots would you recommend for 2 month veg? indica cotton candy.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 26, 2016)

I have used the PVC pipe in the past when I was growing in my tents. The welded wire worked over the PVC frame quite well for me. I had the same issues with getting the plants out of the screen at harvest but I have learned to work with it. I also have my screens broken into smaller sections that I can remove as I go through a section of plants at harvest.

Hippy, I generally set my screens at 15"-24" above the soil line in my pots depending on the type of plants. Since I have been in my smaller grow and not using the tents anymore (LEO wanted all my tents as souvenirs after they busted me the first time), I have been using 20" from the soil as my standard and it seems to be working pretty decent for me. Here is a pic of my most recent girl (Blue Dream). She is starting he 8th week in flower. 2 more weeks and I will be picking flowers  Its hard to see the screen and frame at this point except in the lower left corner of the first pic. The second pic is looking underneath the same plant. 

View attachment BD1-25.jpg


View attachment BD1-25a.jpg


----------

